# Sig trigger Job anyone?



## SpacePope (Sep 21, 2009)

Im thinking about picking up a sig p226 Blackwater tactical for a steal, here in a few weeks only thing holding me back is that dam trigger,
it already has the SRT Trigger and i love the SA trigger pull its the DA triiger pull i cant stand
its just wayyyy tooooo long!

anyone here know where to get a DA trigger pull job?

thanks in advanced guys


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Find a gunsmith that does Sigs. Really though the trigger words itself out over time. Yeah it will still have a long pull but it gets a lot more smooth. For me the Sig is just too reliable a weapon to want to mess with it. And the trigger on any Sig has never bothered me at all.


----------



## SpacePope (Sep 21, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Find a gunsmith that does Sigs. Really though the trigger words itself out over time. Yeah it will still have a long pull but it gets a lot more smooth. For me the Sig is just too reliable a weapon to want to mess with it. And the trigger on any Sig has never bothered me at all.


Yeah I know like most guns they do, if I can't find a sig gunsmith here soon I'll prolly just add the short trigger for the mean time.

Any one here have exp. With the sig short triggers (not the srt)


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Some of the newer Sigs come with them, my 228r has it, and I really like it! I've compared it to other Sigs with the standard trigger, and it definitely brings your finger back closer to the grip, which for my average sized hands, is more comfortable.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea I have the P229 DAK and I put the short trigger on myself with no problems - no special tools required. 

I like it - easier to get my fat fingers on the trigger properly.


----------



## PureWon009 (Oct 23, 2009)

...


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bruce Gray or the Sig Custom Shop. Bruce at GGI would be my first pick.


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

SpacePope said:


> Yeah I know like most guns they do, if I can't find a sig gunsmith here soon I'll prolly just add the short trigger for the mean time.
> 
> Any one here have exp. With the sig short triggers (not the srt)


Yes, a few of my Sigs came with the short trigger and I can't stand them!! YMMV, but I prefer the standard trigger. A five minutes parts swap and I'm good.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

HKP30 said:


> Yes, a few of my Sigs came with the short trigger and I can't stand them!! YMMV, but I prefer the standard trigger. A five minutes parts swap and I'm good.


I was looking to do the swap out to the short trigger, anyone have any directions or video to do this? Also anyone interested in swapping their short trigger for a normal trigger for the 2340


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Not much to it Mariano - I just used the instructions that came with the trigger. No special tools required (at least for my P229).

I cannot find a video but basically you remove the slide and barrel, remove the take down lever from the frame (just turn and pull), pop out the trigger pin (#1 phillips head), lift the trigger mechanism out, insert the SRT trigger mechanism and reverse the rest of the process. Easy greasy japaneasy.:mrgreen:

Another thing I am thinking about getting done is the quick trigger rest modification. From their website "This modification allows quicker next-shot reset of the trigger leaving the firing pin safety block intact and essentially eliminates trigger take-up after reset in SA." Sounds good to me. They say it is safe for CC also. $75.00 http://www.totalautomation.us/sigcorner.htm


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks SaltyDog


----------

